# About.com- Self Care Treatment of Anal Fissures



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My series on anal fissures continues with next installment:


Self Care Treatment of Anal Fissures

Just remember to get a firm diagnosis that your symptoms are indeed caused by an anal fissure!

Related Reading:


Blood in Stools
Comprehensive Hemorrhoid Guide


| Facebook | Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

View the full article


----------

